# Mayor endorses gin to fourth graders



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Check this story out. We are talking Vegas, here, so maybe I shouldn't be too surprised.

:-?

http://www.lasvegassun.com/sunbin/stori ... 78833.html


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

i can see it now.......

the fourth graders going through the lunch line...... lunch attendant says: whatcha want to drink? fourth grader replies: " oh i'll have what the mayors havin."           :beer: :beer:

pointer


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey pointer we are talking Vegas!!! I'm glad thats all he said 

TC


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Are they sure it wasn't mayor Jackson? :lol:


----------

